# Ball Pythons



## Ballzy199 (Mar 28, 2014)

I was wondering if ball pythons were allowed in Australia as I seen on an Australian snake online store selling ball pythons


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 28, 2014)

No mate. You can only keep Australian species.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 28, 2014)

Strange first post.
But no they are illegal.


----------



## Stevo2 (Mar 28, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> No mate. You can only keep Australian species.



Apart from PNG GTP and WLP... lol


----------



## Rogue5861 (Mar 28, 2014)

Ballzy199 said:


> I was wondering if ball pythons were allowed in Australia as I seen on an Australian snake online store selling ball pythons



Amazing amazon? If you went into the "product" you would see reasons behind there listing for them.


Rick


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 28, 2014)

Stevo2 said:


> Apart from PNG GTP and WLP... lol


Haha , yes GTP's are another story and I don't know a lot about the white lipped python yet but it seems to be one that has snuck in.lol


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 28, 2014)

You can buy them, but you'll probably pay a hefty fine if you get caught with them. Not to mention the snakes will be destroyed.


----------

